

javascript: don't start doing it, without learning it. - dezwald

If you're a server-side programmer like me, javascript is a language you learn just to get by on. However, in my case, I never took the time to fundamentally learn the language. I would pick it up along the way to because i needed to, or because i was forced to used it.<p>Then of course jquery came long, which made using javascript a whole lot easier. However, whenever it came to writing raw js code, (instead of copying and pasting snippets off another site.) i was lost. Especially when it came to writing proper oop, or using closures. - these problems also slowed down my productivity time, as well, leaving a frustrating experience in memory.<p>The youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook is Doug Crockford talking about misconception about javascript.<p>He also wrote a book called: "Javascript: The Good Parts" - which many JS coders are probably be already familiar with<p>I would also recommend (which is recommended by many other programmers):  JavaScript - The Definitive Guide
======
Zecc
Nah, I don't need to relearn JavaScript because I already know it quite well.
I should start learning jQuery though. Maybe even node.js

------
fbnt
This disagrees with my personal learn-as-you-need-it mantra.

 _(works if you're already fluent with programming fundamentals)_

~~~
dezwald
You're right. But only to a certain extent. If you are building medium to
heavy based JS web apps (without using frameworks like JQuery) JS can throw
some unexpected/questioning curve balls along the way, due to the design flaws
of how it was built.

